# My girls (pic heavy!)



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

So, I went out today to get some pictures of the horses, and I did manage to get a few shots.
Sorry for the crappy quality in some of the photos. By the time I was halfway done I was too irriatated to actually try and get decent shots.
Thanks to little miss Roxy. Roxy, my little darling of a yearling whom I love to PEICES, but can be a tad bit nosy. As FGR can tell you. 
Well, she decided to stick her nose under the fuel line of my quad and pull up, thus disconnecting it.
Thus, my quad would not start so I had to walk a full kilometer home in 35C degrees!
The ONLY good thing about it was that I had a nice ice cold Molson Canadian waiting in the fridge for me! LOL

Anywho, here are my girls. 

Khandi:





























Comet:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Rina:






































Surf:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Maiden:





























Roxy:





































Just had to post this one to show all the cool white under her jaw.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Brianna:




























Bree and FGR's little man GR:











And last but not least....

Rythm:
(Pre-foaling shots as I haven't got any really of her since Khandi was born)


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Beautiful horses! I love Maiden and Roxy!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

CowGirlUp9448 said:


> Beautiful horses! I love Maiden and Roxy!


Thanks!
Those two are sisters, and both such beautiful sweethearts.
The first two Sabino Arabs I ever bought.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They are all beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

All are very nice looking! I liked the gray dappled the best.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> They are all beautiful, thanks for sharing!


Thanks Poptart!
No worries about sharing, that I love to do.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> All are very nice looking! I liked the gray dappled the best.


Thanks!
Comet is usually the crowd favourite.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not surprised.  Dapples always attract people... Lol!


----------



## virginia_gurl (Dec 27, 2007)

Great photos. I gotta say Roxy and Comet are stunning!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I LOVE your horses, they are all sooo beautiful! I really like Rina. She has a beautiful blaze.


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

You have some beautiful Arabians! My all time favorite breed. They are wonderful creatures.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> I'm not surprised.  Dapples always attract people... Lol!


That they do!
And she does stand out in my sea of bays and chestnuts! LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

virginia_gurl said:


> Great photos. I gotta say Roxy and Comet are stunning!!!


Thanks!
I gotta say I love how Roxy is maturing! I'm hoping she'll be a nice performance horse for me


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> I LOVE your horses, they are all sooo beautiful! I really like Rina. She has a beautiful blaze.


Thanks!
I just purchased her not too long ago, and I really like her, too.
Big sweetie of a horse once she learned she wasn't boss! 
I can't wait until I get a foal off her!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

ArabianAmor said:


> You have some beautiful Arabians! My all time favorite breed. They are wonderful creatures.


Thank you!
They are fantastic animals... couldn't imagine ever living without them.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i am in absolute LOVE with Maiden!!! :shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Salty_alydaR said:


> i am in absolute LOVE with Maiden!!! :shock:


She is awesome!
What a sweetie, and I LOVE her little while freckles on her front knees. 
If only she had a belly spot, she'd be my PERFECT sabino Arabian!
She is my reining and cutting prospect.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Poor Ryth, you just forget about her now that she has a baby! Get your butt out there and take some pictures of her! And give her some oats!


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

You have some beautiful horses there! They all have adorable faces! Very cute...


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Rhythm is stunning, she looks so elegant.

I just love your Arabs, gorgeous!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Poor Ryth, you just forget about her now that she has a baby! Get your butt out there and take some pictures of her! And give her some oats!


I did not!
She's just been a snob. LOL

She was on oats and mare and foal ration, and as soon as she saw me going to the barn, she came a running that little porker!
She was never so friendly in her life! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

BrwnEyedGrl said:


> You have some beautiful horses there! They all have adorable faces! Very cute...


Thanks!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

.A.j. said:


> Rhythm is stunning, she looks so elegant.
> 
> I just love your Arabs, gorgeous!


Thanks!
Rythm is definately full of that Arab flare


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well get out there and give her some more so you can get some pictures!


----------

